# My recording for Chopin



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

...hello,
I will be more than grateful for comments


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I couldn't do that.


----------



## geoffrey terry (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,
Good effort. 
You have asked for comment. I feel obliged to say that in my opinion, which you will not accept because you are looking for praise only, you suffer from the contemporary approach to performing, which applies to all instrumentalists incidentally.
The driving force is for technical perfection, this you will certainly achieve.
What is lacking, and this is particularly important with a composer such as Chopin, is romance, instinctive feeling, passion, in fact playing from the heart as well as the head.
Virtually all the great musicians of history suffered either physically or mentally in many cases both. Read the history of the great composers and learn. The suffering for them was obviously a severe hardship but that hardship generated deep feelings and gave them the ability to create. the same criteria applies to performers.
You are certainly living a privileged life, I feel sure that you only suffer when you cannot have a better car or a more beautiful home. That is not suffering. 
Maybe it is possible to inspire feelings within yourself that will reflect in your performance, that would be a major 
boost to your career. Or you should read the background and history of each piece you perform, thereby gaining a better understanding of the composers intent.
I have spent my entire life working with music and the recording industry, I am 75 years of age and have fought throughout my life against severe difficulties. 
First I thought to be a violinist, however, my mother who had the extreme difficulty of trying to raise her two sons, alone, during the war years, 1939 -1945, in London of all places, was not pleased when I exchanged her sewing machine for a violin.
At that time in history the greatest violinist was Alfredo Campoli, he drew the most unique and magical tone quality from his Rocca violin. He became my friend but as a result I realised that I would never reach his standard and anything less would not be acceptable to me.
I then worked as a recording engineer and devised my own individual technique for recording a symphony orchestra, the methods that have been and still are used in the industry do not achieve faithful results so I left the industry and began working as a concert agent. I was the UK agent for the Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, the Czech Trio, Ivan Moravec, (who is a wonderful pianist, technically brilliant but also full of passion), and ultimately Alfredo Campoli. I was asked to represent the Czech Philharmonic, and believed I had achieved the ultimate. Not so the State agency broke their promise to me and I lost a great deal of money and gave up becoming a concert agent. 
During my time travelling with visiting orchestras from Eastern Europe I made many recordings of live concerts using my own technique, which I promise you is the only system that gives an acoustic mirror image of the original sound. I am now releasing those recordings on CD.
The point of the preceding paragraph is to suggest that you listen to a really great Chopin pianist here: http://www.occds.org/cd/cd011.htm 
Maybe you will be able to appreciate that playing fast cannot hide defects, whilst playing slowly can expose every note but most important of all is that the passion of the artist can be appreciated.
I hope I have not offended you. My intentions were sincere.
I live in the Czech Republic and there is still great music with feeling here - sometimes.
I wish you success in your future career and hope you will read what I have said and try to understand the importance of it.
Kind regards,
Geoffrey


----------



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

*thank's*

First, thank you.
I was glad to hear negative criticism.
There's always something to learn.


----------



## Stasou (Apr 23, 2011)

I am very impressed. You have a wonderful technique.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice playing!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

You make it look easy.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Nicely done ... can certainly tell that this is more than just playing the notes ... your playing is from the heart, as it should be. 

Stellar performance - thank you for sharing 

Kh


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

That's pretty darned awesome...the technique as with anyone will become better and better with time as will the phrasing...the most important thing that you've got down, though, is what simply can not be taught and that is true style and attitude and your own personality...very nice...thanks for reminding me to hear this wonderful piece, it had been a while...please post other stuff that you perform so we can check it out.


----------



## matanfishov (Jun 7, 2011)

*thank's*

Thank you everyone for the compliments and comments.
I would be happy if you help me spread the video by sending to your friends.
Again, thank you.


----------

